# Not booting



## Ernesto (Sep 1, 2013)

I tried to install drivers for a WiFi card following the steps found because my device is not autodetected. I had to create a file for boot.conf at /boot. Now I can not boot, it reboots again and again in a loop, it says it will reboot in 15 s. I have no way to enter the system, it is the only system at the laptop. Have I any choice apart from reinstalling? Anything like safe mode or similar?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Sep 1, 2013)

You do not need to re-install. Your message implies that you get to the BTX loader safely. You can modify boot parameters from there. Read: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=loader.conf&sektion=5. I need more info to advise how to navigate the bootloader commands in order to boot safely.


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 1, 2013)

I found a solution here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6346. It allowed me to boot properly, now I'll try to keep on solving how to get WiFi working.


----------



## Ernesto (Sep 1, 2013)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> You do not need to re-install. Your message implies that you get to the BTX loader safely. You can modify boot parameters from there. Read: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=loader.conf&sektion=5
> Needs more info to advise how to navigate the bootloader commands in order to boot safely.



Thank you so much for replying.


----------

